# My daughter's gerbil is sick =can you help?



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

My daughter's gerbil is not acting himself at all. He is lethargic ...his eyes are almost closed. He hasn't used his wheel in a couple weeks. He was drinking a lot and now he isn't drinking or eating at all. Nothing in his environment has changed....same everything. We just spoon fed him some baby food ...applesauce. He also has been eating grapes and crackers in tiny portions.

Any ideas?

Kathy


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If I'm remembering right, grapes aren't good for small animals. They can cause renal failure...And the drinking a lot and now not drinking sounds like it could definitely be kidney related. Could you guys get him to the vet?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Poor little guy. I hope he feels better. Wish I could help more.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

No grapes. They are toxic to many small animals. Not sure if that includes gerbils but I would suspect so. Grapes cause renal failure and one of the initial signs of renal failure is drinking a lot. 

How old is he? Sounds like vet time.


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks very much. Will get him to the vet.

And thank you very much for the grape info!!! It is very hard with exotic/small animals who you believe and what to do! In a gerbil book she purchased from PetSmart all about gerbils it said grapes were okay (obviously cut in half and occasionally) . I am not doubing you guys, but really, what and who do you believe now that there is internet and books etc and anybody can call themselve experts and give wrong information.

I feel terrible if we are the reason why he is sick because we took wrong information and fed him grapes........    

Thanks again and again I want to say that I believe you guys because everyone is the greatest here.  

Kathy


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It's only been recent years that the effects of grapes has been known and prior to that grapes were highly recommended at a treat for hedgehogs. When we got our first hedgehog in 2003 everything said grapes as a treat. I used to give grapes but Snow was the only one that would ever eat them. Thankfully, I never gave her enough or often enough to cause an issue but I know of a couple of hedgehogs that died after being given grapes. From what I have read and heard over the years, it seems that not every hedgehog who had a treat of grapes has developed renal failure. Is it that some are more prone to it than others, is it the amount fed, or repeated feedings, or is it the type of grape. Certainly giving grapes is not worth the risk. 

I just did a quick search on gerbils and grapes and there seems to be differing opinions but more seem to say they are okay and many people feed them. 

Many of the books available have outdated information and unfortunately, we don't know which are good books and which are bad. 

Because grapes are now being discovered to be toxic in dogs, cats, and hedgehogs, IMO, I wouldn't feed to any small pet just in case. 

We had gerbils many years ago and although I can't remember for sure, but I'm willing to bet we gave them grapes. Don't beat yourself up over it. Grapes may be perfectly fine for gerbils. 

There is an old saying that applies to just about everything. "When in doubt, don't".


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I was even starting to doubt my comment on them after doing a quick google search and finding a couple sites that said they were fine to give to gerbils. :? Don't beat yourself up too much if that does turn out to be the problem...Like Nancy said, it's so hard to know what's true and what's not! Just hope this little guy gets better and remember the information for the future. I'll be keeping him in my thoughts!


----------

